# would like input on new tool post



## OlCatBob (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey folks,

i picked up some scrap pieces at the yard the other day, and I saw "tool post" in them. The easiest answer is piston type by bolting a piece onto the back and tapping a hole.
Just wondered what your imagination sees.

the cast piece has 60 degree dove tail 2.31" wide at widest (back) and the two pieces of dove tailed stock are only 2" at widest. it is obviously made for a gib (5/16?) to tighten it up. I actually had considered making a slightly tapered gib to just tap into place to lock it. On further consideration, i decided that an interupted cut may jar it loose.

Anyway, just thought I would throw it out there for more ideas.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 1, 2014)

It looks to me like those castings are for a make-it-yourself milling attachment for a lathe.


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 1, 2014)

Build a shaper.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> It looks to me like those castings are for a make-it-yourself milling attachment for a lathe.



 I agree.

 "Billy G"


----------



## OlCatBob (Nov 1, 2014)

You are absolutely right about that thought, but I already have a mill and a shaper, it would seem redundant... LOL
I have a lantern post and a 4-way for my 14" Rockford at the moment, but thought I might try a quick change post for the heck of it.
Maybe I will reconsider...
I do appreciate the input though, and if someone else has ideas I'll gladly consider those too.
Bob


----------



## OlCatBob (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, I finally found some shop time yesterday and today; I did make some progress on my tool post. I decided to go with a modified wedge design. I did manage to destroy my 3/8" tool holder in the process, when my vise failed to hold things properly.
I did however manage to salvage the piece I was making as I wasn't far enough into it to totally screw it up.
I ran out of time today, but did make some progress, as the two pics will show.


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 8, 2015)

I made a little more progress this weekend, still need to tweak a few things though. My spring to open the jaw to change posts is beefier than I expected, so need to trim a little shorter. I also need to do something with the pivot pin, such as trim it down, it is hardened. I am going to use a roll pin through the acme thread to lock it down to the body, and have the handle loose. I have an 82 degree countersink, but need to find a 90 degree version so as to drill and countersink larger diameter bolts through my dovetail pieces to connect them to each of my five tool block pieces. Pic shows the start of my boring bar holder, tooling holders are similar sized.
I'll attach a few pics, too.


----------



## randyc (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking good !


----------



## caster (Feb 9, 2015)

I am impressed with what you have done with some scrap, one mans junk is another mans treasure.  I like the wedge design, is the locking handle between the tool post and the work?

Caster


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 10, 2015)

Caster,

thanks for the comments, I'm not sure exactly what you are asking there, the handle locks the dovetail in the position as shown. I used an acme thread shaft from a scissor jack that also came from the scrapyard. It is 1/2 diameter 10 TPI. this will allow for .025 of thread for a 1/4 turn of the handle. The handle is mounted roughly half way between the hinge or pivot post and the dovetail, which actually allows for approximately 0.050" opening to slide the tool holder into place.

Bob


----------



## caster (Feb 10, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 10, 2015)

Ah! I now understand your question, Caster! That is not correct, unless I were to try a rear mounted tool post. The handle will be on the tailstock side of the work, not the headstock. I don't have a follow rest for my lathe either, so there won't be any conflicts there either.
Good question though. I will post a pic or two when I finally get it mounted, maybe a short video if I can figure out how to do that... you know, old dog, new trick.

Bob


----------



## caster (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey! what is this old dog thing, I thought it was Ol Cat.

Caster


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 10, 2015)

Shhhh! That's another story....


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 14, 2015)

We had a surprise this morning, not looking like I will get anything done on the tool post this weekend.
However, our third grand daughter made her debut to the world. The surprise part is that our daughter-in-law was only just into her 32nd week.
We're pretty elated at the moment!


----------



## NodakGary (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Bob
Congratulations on your new granddaughter.  
I was wondering, if instead of a lever used to hold the tool holder in place, could a bolt be mounted on the tailstock side of the device, and threaded to push horizontally against the tool holder, locking it in place?  May want a small piece of brass on the end of this bolt, so as not to gouge into the tool holder.  
I was interested in looking at a commercial qctp, but your idea got me thinking about making one.  Thanks for the inspiration.
NodakGary


----------



## OlCatBob (Mar 4, 2015)

Gary, thanks for the kind words; especially about the new family addition.
The weather here has truly been awful, and sleet and snow predicted tonite after raining all day. I can't wait for spring!
You have a viable solution to the clamping issue, and it may come to that if my current design doesn't work as anticipated.
I really think the lever will work ok for me, just can't seem to get the opportunity to get out there to resume my efforts on it.


----------



## NodakGary (Mar 6, 2015)

Back again,
I had a brain-phart today and measured from the base of cutter on the 4 sided tool post to the center of the spindle.  Mine measured .500 inches.  I went to a local shop (we call it the "Nut and Bolt shop") that happens to have bins of different cutters and bought 3 of the 1/2" square cutters. Sure enough, when I mounted one of them in the tool post the center of the cutter is exactly on center of the spindle.  Eureka!!  No need for shims for my cutters nor an expensive QCTP.  Something to look at.  Gee, it is fun being an old tight-wad.   Lol
NodakGary


----------



## catskinner (Mar 15, 2015)

NodakGary said:


> Back again,
> I had a brain-phart today and measured from the base of cutter on the 4 sided tool post to the center of the spindle.  Mine measured .500 inches.  I went to a local shop (we call it the "Nut and Bolt shop") that happens to have bins of different cutters and bought 3 of the 1/2" square cutters. Sure enough, when I mounted one of them in the tool post the center of the cutter is exactly on center of the spindle.  Eureka!!  No need for shims for my cutters nor an expensive QCTP.  Something to look at.  Gee, it is fun being an old tight-wad.   Lol
> NodakGary


I too like to make things from old parts and pieces, guess that comes from living 30+ miles from the nearest hardware store and machine shop. You've done a great job on this project.
Jim


----------

